# Think they'll but the rights?



## Phil the Photographer (Jan 19, 2008)

Ok, 

  Just last night I began taking some still lifes in room of two things: 1) Green apples, 2) Westbrae natural organic black beans. Now, I'm wondering if Westbrae would possibly buy the rights for my photographs. I've already contacted them. Think I've got a shot? Please tell me if any pp is needed I use picasa2.


----------



## Phil the Photographer (Jan 19, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 19, 2008)

is it just me or do i see lots of noise? High ISO? I guess that would be a turn off in a sense.

low ISO and longer exposures on a tripod might help. 

Then I am not sure about the extreme blurriness in some.

Also, the can is not perfect in its appearance, it would need some cosmetics before the shot.


Don't get me wrong, you certainly captured some mood here, but technically it might be a bit too improvised to attract a company to buy the images.


----------



## shorty6049 (Jan 19, 2008)

i dont want to be mean or anything, but in all honestly, no, they most likely will not buy the rights. they almost look like they were taken on a cell phone


----------



## Arch (Jan 19, 2008)

yes im sorry to say phil that the manufacturer will not take these shots seriously... so the short answer is no, they wont buy the rights.

If you want to get into product photography you must read and learn more about lighting techniques, and shooting techniques to begin with. Then i would recommend purchasing and learning photoshop... its really the only way you can start to make money with photography.


----------



## shorty6049 (Jan 19, 2008)

well, i checked your metadata and saw you're using a point and shoot, but it IS a 7 megapixel model, so you SHOULD have the resolution you want, just something might be off with your technique or something... they look very soft and very noisy


----------



## Phil the Photographer (Jan 19, 2008)

hmm.. Thats frustrating..:x


----------



## shorty6049 (Jan 19, 2008)

use a tripod (if you arent already) set your iso as low as it'll go,  set your aperture around f8 or so, and use whatever shutter speed makes it work, you'll probably get much better results then. keep trying though!


----------



## dipstick (Jan 19, 2008)

If you are serious about becoming a photographer and sell your images, you should worry more about learning the basics of photography than selling your images at this point.

It normally takes more than a night of experimenting in your room to shoot tabletops that sells.

Good luck!


----------



## Alpha (Jan 19, 2008)

Ask yourself the following multiple choice question: Do those photos look _anything_ like what you'd see in an advertisement for that product? 

A) No.
B) Definitely not.
C) No, surely not, no! (in your best Eddie Izzard voice)


----------

